# Brach's Fiesta Malted Milk Eggs



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK, my friends. I am admitting that I have an obsession besides my pets. I am dying for Brach's seasonal malted milk eggs, but I can't find them ANYWHERE!! I found one place online that only sold them by the case, so I ordered one...and then I got an email saying that they were out of stock, and my order was cancelled. :frusty::frusty: Robin Eggs just don't compare to these, and that's the only thing I can find locally.

If you guys run across these anywhere, please let me know...I'm willing to pay. For the candy, for shipping, whatever. I'm kinda on a mission now


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

OK, Kim, when I get a craving for something like this I can't find, I go straight to the source . . . in this case, the candy maker:

http://www.farleysandsathers.com/Products/BrandProducts.asp?UID=9

And the online retailers that carry them:

http://www.farleysandsathers.com/OnlineSales/OnlineSales.asp

You may have already done this, but if not, I hope this helps


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha. before I knew I was allergic to peanuts I used to LOVE the reeses peanut butter eggs you could only get this time of year. just something about the shape. I will keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My son works at Rite-Aid, I'll check to see if they have them.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just got the most awesome news ever via Facebook. A friend of mine in New Mexico found them!! YAY! Ain't this sad?? I can taste them already


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Hooray!!! I knew Facebook was good for something!


----------

